
Android Delayed - timr
http://gigaom.com/2008/06/22/delayed-android-aka-google-phone/
======
krschultz
I wonder how this changes startup company plans, I guess there are no startups
building phones, they are generally building apps, so they are stuck waiting
for an Android phone to materialize.

------
mechanical_fish
I should make a web service for aspiring entrepreneurs that just sends them
this Wil Shipley quote every week, fifty-two weeks a year:

 _Don’t announce until it can be downloaded. Don’t let it be downloaded until
it can be bought._

Apple, under Steve Jobs, can't always meet this goal (shipping hardware on the
dot is _hard_ ) but the company always, always tries. They've been schooling
people on the effectiveness of this for years, and yet some companies never
learn.

------
epall
Ouch! I was gonna wait for this magical gPhone, but a used iPhone is starting
to sound pretty good

~~~
stcredzero
If a lot of people are thinking this way, then Android and OpenMoko are in for
a world of hurt! I think this is a deliberate strategy on Apple's part. They
want to get there first and benefit from network effects.

~~~
alaskamiller
Apple sure picked the right strategy at making sure Android is delayed.

~~~
stcredzero
That was a misinterpretation. I think Apple is pushing ahead with its SDK and
increasing its user base with a cheaper iPhone to secure its lead over Android
and OpenMoko.

------
redorb
I'm waiting till 2009, as my company pays for my current phone anways. I might
be a fanboy but I think it will be worth the wait.

